
A Quick Demo of Apache Beam with Docker - ecesena
https://medium.com/@ecesena/a-quick-demo-of-apache-beam-with-docker-da98b99a502a
======
ecesena
Author here: feel free to reach out for comments, additional details,
clarifications...

